# Smoking and deepened voice.



## djthiago1 (Jul 13, 2013)

I got a nice voice going on here, but i sure would welcome a deeper one, i heard cigarettes makes your voice deeper, but what about pipe smoking, we don't inhale smoke, but do we get the same "benefit" ? ipe:


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm sure that the overall relaxaxion of all parts will result in a lowered range and graveliness. Many jazz singers used to rely on it. I believe that Satchmo did (although he's more famous for smoking other substances rather than pipe tobacco).

My own honeyed bass-baritone is no doubt in debt to years of diligent smoking.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

steinr1 said:


> I'm sure that the overall relaxaxion of all parts will result in a lowered range and graveliness. Many jazz singers used to rely on it. I believe that Satchmo did (although he's more famous for smoking other substances rather than pipe tobacco).
> 
> My own honeyed bass-baritone is no doubt in debt to years of diligent smoking.


I love Louis Armstrong best horn player ever IMHO!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I have a deep voice, and people sometimes tell me I'd be good on the radio, I have no idea if smoking is responsible for that or not. 

I'm also told I have the perfect face for radio, whatever that's supposed to mean. :wacko:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

If this is true than Jim should sound like Barry White :biggrin:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tobias Lutz said:


> If this is true than Jim should sound like Barry White :biggrin:


And very odd it is, too. A voice like his in a 120 lb white guy. Smoking definitely works. I went from alto to basso profundo in 50 short years. :tu


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tobias Lutz said:


> If this is true than Jim should sound like Barry White :biggrin:


Another late great performer one of my favorites!
Thanks for posting the Video!


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I love Louis Armstrong best horn player ever IMHO!


He's my favorite cornet player, but my favorite horn player of all time is Fred Wesley and his slide trombone!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

djthiago1 said:


> I got a nice voice going on here, but i sure would welcome a deeper one, i heard cigarettes makes your voice deeper, but what about pipe smoking, we don't inhale smoke, but do we get the same "benefit" ? ipe:


Give it a few more years. Once puberty hits you'll realize all kinds of fun and exciting changes to your body. :bounce::bounce:


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

My voice was deep long before I started smoking. I can remember my 10th grade chemistry teacher doing a double take the first day of roll call to see what adult male with such a deep voice was inhabiting his classroom. Then when he looked and my facial hair was thicker than his I thought he was going to ask me for ID. What was funny was when he tried to mimic me and failed horribly. 35 years later and its still about the same so smoking has had no effect on my voice. 

What I can tell you is the ladies eat it up! Especially after I moved to NJ from SC. The deep voice with the southern accent is better than any pick up line you can imagine. All I have to do is open my yap and talk about anything. I had to work at the UN building in NYC one day and there was a female guard at the entry who refused to let me in until she called all her friends down to listen to me.


----------



## djthiago1 (Jul 13, 2013)

GoJohnnyGo said:


> Give it a few more years. Once puberty hits you'll realize all kinds of fun and exciting changes to your body. :bounce::bounce:


Not really counting on puberty to make it even more deeper, since i am 20 years old. :heh:


----------

